# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Zorros en Extremadura

## Los terrines

Hoy al volver al coche desde el embalse de Torrejón-Tajo, me he encontrado en el aparcamiento a esta zorra; están muy familiarizadas con las personas, que acostumbran a darles comida, hasa el punto que me ha permitido acercarme al coche para cambiar de objetivo después de hacerle las primeras fotos):









Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2014),willi (18-ago-2014)

----------


## REEGE

Lo que hace la necesidad y el hambre...jejeje
Que poco brillo tiene el animal y me recuerda a los bichos que hay en Cazorla que lo que tú dices están muy acostumbrados a alimentarse de las sobras de los visitantes. Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Acabo de cambiar el título a este tema (antes era "viejo zorro en Monfragüe"); os subo unas fotos que tomé el pasado 10 de agosto en la Serena de una zorra preciosa (no se parece en absoluto a la que abrió el tema en junio de 2012), que solo me dejó hacer tres fotos:







Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2014),frfmfrfm (17-ago-2014),HUESITO (18-ago-2014),sergi1907 (17-ago-2014),Varanya (18-ago-2014),willi (18-ago-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado viernes, con muy poca luz, pude fotografiar una zorra muy  cerca de la presa de Zújar, me da la impresión que o bien preñada o bien parida (a ver qué os parece); aquí tenéis las fotos:













Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-abr-2015),frfmfrfm (12-abr-2015),Jonasino (12-abr-2015),perdiguera (12-abr-2015)

----------

